# Kennels Von Lotta?



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

What do you think of these breeders?Good? Bad?They look reputable to me.I am looking for GSD breeders to keep in mind for the future.If I am looking at different breeders websites, what should look for?What are signs of a bad breeder?

Here is the link to the Kennels Von Lotta:

German Shepherd puppies for sale | German Shepherd breeders | Imported German Shepherd Puppies| German Shepherd Kennels

Tell me what you think.I basically want European Lines,I don't know which is better show or working.Basically, I want a dog thats a family oriented, loves kids(i know there will be kids of all ages)protective, loyal, sweet, gentle, fun, playful.Yes these are the traits of a GSD, but GSDs dont come with these traits.

Remember this is for future references only.Feel free to post any other breeders you of and trust.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Jessi & Janni are nice females...good pedigrees. Their stud dog Yash, is the littermate brother to Yukon (a very good stud dog in Germany).
I have seen their dogs at some of the Conformation Shows.....nice.
Just do your home-work first!!! KNOW exactly what you are looking for...
*Future best wishes!
Robin


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

robinhuerta said:


> Jessi & Janni are nice females...good pedigrees. Their stud dog Yash, is the littermate brother to Yukon (a very good stud dog in Germany).
> I have seen their dogs at some of the Conformation Shows.....nice.
> Just do your home-work first!!! KNOW exactly what you are looking for...
> *Future best wishes!
> Robin



Ok thanks.Ok one breeder to keep in mind.How do u find out about prices?I will have a budget to keep.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Does anyone know about these breeders?

www.vomhausedinburgh.com/

Is it best to email the breeders about their dogs, and what qualities there dogs have?I was thinking about that.Or should I wait til I am about the buy a dog?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Here is my advice.....
Read about the breed, write down & ask questions, keep a "picture" record of the type of GSD you like, spectate at several GSD "events", be realistic in your expectations, know your budget, interview breeders, ask MORE questions.......*most important*...._don't buy any living creature on impulse._ You will be responsible for their life......
JMO
Robin


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No. But their website is grusome. Too much information, hard to see, hurts the eyes, hard to read, maybe too much to ask at 12:30PM. 

A bad website says nothing bad about the breeder. Just the website is too busy and hard to follow.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

robinhuerta said:


> Here is my advice.....
> Read about the breed, write down & ask questions, keep a "picture" record of the type of GSD you like, spectate at several GSD "events", be realistic in your expectations, know your budget, interview breeders, ask MORE questions.......*most important*...._don't buy any living creature on impulse._ You will be responsible for their life......
> JMO
> Robin


Picture record, such as what I want my dog to look like?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah...sort of.
Everyone has a specific "type" they find appealing.
Temperament should always be first priority though...
Know what you "want" from the breed.....temperament, characteristics, looks, etc....then look for breeders that "specialize" in those same attributes.
Don't be in a rush....take your time.....research.
Robin


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Also Jessie......check out the "rescues"....there are many wonderful dogs needing a loving, forever home.......perhaps your "dream" dog is one of them........my first dog was.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

robinhuerta said:


> Also Jessie......check out the "rescues"....there are many wonderful dogs needing a loving, forever home.......perhaps your "dream" dog is one of them........my first dog was.


Rescues and shelters are also places I will be looking at.Not just breeders.I have not always trusted breeders, and I don't wanna pay an arm and a leg for a dog.Rescues and shelters will be the first place I look.I work at a shelter, I know those dogs, they are not perfectly bred for a certain thing.Some of the best dogs come from rescues or shelters.Some people bring their dogs to shelters and give them because they aren't perfect.My dog Tanner is from a shelter, my previous dog Max is from a pound.If I do chose from a breeder, I want them to be a great, reputable, respected, and qualified.Even though it seems ridiculous to pay 1k and up for a dog, when I can get a dog thats the same or better for $150, with everything that a 1k and up dog comes with.Breeders are just an option for me, in case I decide to buy from a breeder.I may change my mind in the future.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Jessie... I understand. I have had rescues and pound puppies before, but without seeming offensive to anyone on here, I just don't trust the dogs first part of life before I was around now that I have a kid. I go for sound temperment, and from a breeder, where I can see what I am getting, and raise the dog here. I am not against rescue, but I just don't go that way.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have had dogs and met people who had dogs from rescues and shelters and they had kids, and the dog works well with kids, no problems.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think you can get a great dog from a rescue. They put alot of time into temperament testing and health checks before the dogs are available for adoption. The match that will be made with a rescue is usually great, if you go with a breed specific rescue that is reputable. 
Instead of posting different breeders here, I would do as Robin suggests and learn what type would fit you and you s/he, in the meantime save $ so when you do find your dream pup(or rescue) you'll have a head start. And play/train with the two you already have!
Remember~ no negative comments may be made about specific breeders here, only in pm's...


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> I think you can get a great dog from a rescue. They put alot of time into temperament testing and health checks before the dogs are available for adoption. The match that will be made with a rescue is usually great, if you go with a breed specific rescue that is reputable.
> Instead of posting different breeders here, I would do as Robin suggests and learn what type would fit you and you s/he, in the meantime save $ so when you do find your dream pup(or rescue) you'll have a head start. And play/train with the two you already have!
> Remember~ no negative comments may be made about specific breeders here, only in pm's...


I know i can get a great dog from a rescue!i know people who get them from rescues!I know what kind of dog I want, but I am asking if certain breeders are reputable or not.I know not to bash breeders on here, I am just asking what others think about this breeder, IF i decided to get a dog from a breeder.I just want some people's opinion, because a lot of people on here have dogs from breeders.All I basically want is a simple yes or no, and maybe some people can suggest other breeders and rescues.Is that too much to ask?And don't say play and train with the 2 i already have because I do, like I said before, THIS IS FOR FUTURE REFRENCE!That means I want to keep certain names in mind, so when I move out have my own place and decide to get a dog, I will already have some in mind and know where to look.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I also find it insulting you say that I should already be happy, and pay and train the 2 dogs I already have, and I do, I don't know what I would do without dogs in my life.I play with them and love them everyday.I work at a shelter, there are many great dogs there that need good, loving forever homes.I would take them but I can't, because I can only have 2 at the moment, and my parents don't have the money to take in another dog, don't think if we did we wouldnt take another dog in.There many dogs in shelters and rescues who deserve homes more than dogs that come from breeders.Please re-read before assuming things.I don't mean to be rude.Like I said when I posted this thread I am only asking for opinions, no bashing intended, just a simple yes or no and possibly a breeder or rescue that is good.Thats all I asked, nothing more.I just would like to keep some names in mind for FUTURE REFERENCE!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I guess I should have stated_ In the meantime _
in front of the play and train comment. I wasn't assuming anything. 
When you put up threads asking about breeders, you can only get positive feedback here, that was what I was posting about. Constantly asking in a thread about a certain kennel gets old, there are threads buried you could read and have some of your questions answered in looking for a good breeder. This article may be of help in "grading" what to look for.
Just keep researching and you'll find what matches you best...
my comment about rescue was also for others that may be reading this thread(VaBeach comment about the subject), not you, personally.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> There many dogs in shelters and rescues who deserve homes more than dogs that come from breeders.quote]
> 
> Please explain this statement. Why do dogs in shelters and rescues deserve homes more than dogs that com from breeders?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

"yes these are the traits of a GSD, but GSD's don't come with
these traits". what?



Jessiewessie99 said:


> Basically, I want a dog thats a family oriented, loves kids(i know there will be kids of all ages)protective, loyal, sweet, gentle, fun, playful.Yes these are the traits of a GSD, but GSDs dont come with these traits.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

VaBeachFamily said:


> Jessie... I understand. I have had rescues and pound puppies before, but without seeming offensive to anyone on here, I just don't trust the dogs first part of life before I was around now that I have a kid. I go for sound temperment, and from a breeder, where I can see what I am getting, and raise the dog here. I am not against rescue, but I just don't go that way.


If you want to buy a puppy that's your right, but just say you want to buy a puppy and stop perpetuating myths. With a puppy, you can't see what you're getting, any more than you know when you bring your sweet infant son home from the hospital whether he's going to be the valedictiorian of his high school class or break your heart and end up in prison (we have one of each in my family). It's when you see a dog that's 2, 3, 4 years old or older and can speak with his foster family, see what he's like around kids, what he thinks about cats, whether or not he knocks over grandma. . .. then what you see is what you get. It's perfectly possible for a dog from a good reputable breeder to have some underlying issue that doesn't show up when they've still got milky breath. With an adult rescue who's spent a few months with his foster family, you know what you're getting.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Emoore said:


> If you want to buy a puppy that's your right, but just say you want to buy a puppy and stop perpetuating myths. With a puppy, you can't see what you're getting, any more than you know when you bring your sweet infant son home from the hospital whether he's going to be the valedictiorian of his high school class or break your heart and end up in prison (we have one of each in my family). It's when you see a dog that's 2, 3, 4 years old or older and can speak with his foster family, see what he's like around kids, what he thinks about cats, whether or not he knocks over grandma. . .. then what you see is what you get. It's perfectly possible for a dog from a good reputable breeder to have some underlying issue that doesn't show up when they've still got milky breath. With an adult rescue who's spent a few months with his foster family, you know what you're getting.


great post!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

selzer said:


> Jessiewessie99 said:
> 
> 
> > There many dogs in shelters and rescues who deserve homes more than dogs that come from breeders.quote]
> ...


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I believe I posted this thread to get a simple yes or no answer on whether or not this breeder is a good choice to get a puppy from, just like alot of other people have posted threads asking about certain breeders.And i think I asked what are some things to look for to know if a breeder is a reputable one or not.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> "yes these are the traits of a GSD, but GSD's don't come with
> these traits". what?


I meant those are the traits ususally associated with GSDs, but yet some GSDs dont come with those traits.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I believe I posted this thread to get a simple yes or no answer on whether or not this breeder is a good choice to get a puppy from, just like alot of other people have posted threads asking about certain breeders.And i think I asked what are some things to look for to know if a breeder is a reputable one or not.


Did you read this article I posted on page two? It is excellent when researching your next companion even if it isn't a GSD.


onyx'girl said:


> This article may be of help in "grading" what to look for.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I believe I posted this thread to get a simple yes or no answer on whether or not this breeder is a good choice to get a puppy from...


 There is no simple yes or no answers when it comes to breeders. Are you really going to chose or discard a breeder just because someone on the internet said yes or no?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I believe I posted this thread to get a simple yes or no answer on whether or not this breeder is a good choice to get a puppy from,


You are never going to get a simple yes or no answer on anything on the internet. You could post a blank sheet of paper and somebody would start an argument about whether it was white, eggshell, or ecru.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Emoore said:


> You are never going to get a simple yes or no answer on anything on the internet. You could post a blank sheet of paper and somebody would start an argument about whether it was white, eggshell, or ecru.


whats ecru?lol.i never heard of that one.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> whats ecru?lol.i never heard of that one.


A shade of white.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Emoore said:


> A shade of white.


i heard of the other ones but not that one.lol. crayola only has one shade of white!lol


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I believe I posted this thread to get a simple yes or no answer on whether or not this breeder is a good choice to get a puppy from, just like alot of other people have posted threads asking about certain breeders.And i think I asked what are some things to look for to know if a breeder is a reputable one or not.


 
If I was in the market for another German Shepherd puppy, I would definitely consider Von Lotta. There have been several other threads in the past asking the same question about Von Lotta:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/search.php?searchid=62279

If that link doesn't work, go up to the top of the screen where it says "Search" (above the "Search This Thread" button,) and type in "von lotta" with the search being focused around the BREEDING section. It will pull up the threads.

One thing to consider if you have a budget is that Von Lotta is in GEORGIA. Looking at your profile, it says CALIFORNIA. Shipping expenses can be quite large, and I would always recommend going and physically visiting with a breeder prior to making a decision.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

SouthernThistle said:


> If I was in the market for another German Shepherd puppy, I would definitely consider Von Lotta. There have been several other threads in the past asking the same question about Von Lotta.


thank you.thats a kind of answer i was looking for.


----------

